# Building a double tier tortoise table



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

Im thinking about building a double tier tort table, as the one i built was intended for a baby, but we ended up with a 10 year old! 

Has anyone made a two tier tort table before? if so any chance of a pic or two, or any advice?

The tort will have access to a large room, whilst were in. but when we are out i want him to have as much space as possible, so hence the thought of doubling up his table.

Any advice or idea's more than welcome!

Cheers


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bump for this intresting thread!!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

had quite a few people look at this post now, but still no comments.

Surely someone has done this before, or might a pic of one i can get some idea's from.

Please help me peeps!

Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm sure ive seen a pic of one!! Somewhere!!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

tommy, try to find it!!!

Iv looked everywhere and cant find a picture anywhere.
If i can have a look at one, im sure i will be able to build one. I just need to see it first, cause im not that good at just designing from scratch.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

tortz said:


> tommy, try to find it!!!
> 
> Iv looked everywhere and cant find a picture anywhere.
> If i can have a look at one, im sure i will be able to build one. I just need to see it first, cause im not that good at just designing from scratch.


Looked everywhere but cant find it! sorry!


----------

